# Pseudos mystérieux



## Yip (24 Novembre 2002)

Salut à Tous,

Un peu hors sujet, je voudrais demander à chacun(e) l'histoire ou au moins l'origine du pseudo qu'il s'est choisi (ou que ses copains lui ont attribué).

Je trouve que ce serait sympa de collecter ici toutes les anecdotes, folies ou élucubrations inventées par les contributeurs, de même pourquoi pas, pour les avatars ou illustrations diverses qui apparaissent avec leurs posts ?

Qui commence ...?


----------



## janicor (24 Novembre 2002)

J'y vais

Mon prénom : Jacques. Donc, ja.
Celui de mon épouse : Nicole. Donc, ni.
Mon nom : Corriveau. Donc, cor.

Le tout = janicor

Voilà.


----------



## ApplePie (24 Novembre 2002)

*apple :* comme "pomme" _(ou un vague constructeur informatique qui sévissait au XXe siècle et au début du XXIe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_
*pie :* comme tarte (mais attention, il fait une dextérité spéciale pour la réussir) *attention :* toute ressemblance avec l'oiseau serait totalement fortuite.
*silver surfer :* parce que j'ai été exilé sur cette planète hostile par mon créateur.


----------



## casimir (24 Novembre 2002)

j'expliquerai bien d'ou vien  *casimir* mais ça risque d'être très long, et il faudrait faire intervenir de nombreuses personne


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2002)

Moi, c'est facile. C'est un senior des urgences d'un  hopital parisien qui l'a trouvé, lorsque j'y étais interne...
Mon nom est grosdidier ; bigdidou s'imposait, mais fallait y penser...


----------



## Nemo (24 Novembre 2002)

Nemo par ce que c'est aussi mon nickname carracho, icq, kdx, game ranger, mac+,versiontracker, macbidouille,  gamespy, imdb.com, etc. Je l'utiliise presque partout, sauf sur certains forum ou je donne mon vrai nom ou des trucs inventés sur le moment si je ne fais que passer. Ca évite d'en avoir 36, même si je dois trouver des variantes pour ceux qu'on doit enregistrer par ce que c'est souvent pris (nemo.ch, _ch, .ch_fr etc.)

A la base c'est un nickname carracho choisi au hasard, que j'ai pas vraiment pu changer par ce que tout le monde a fini par me connaitre comme admin et user sous ce nom dans ce petit monde. Ca date de fin 1999. Mais j'envisage d'y changer d'identité peut-être un jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce que ça évoque ? Pas lu le roman, ni Jules Verne. Mais ça me plait de savoir qu'on connait beaucoup moins bien les grands fonds des océans que les galaxies, ou que Christophe Gans veuille l'adapter au cinéma (il est tout désigné par ce qu'il connait bien Lovecraft).  

Voilà!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2002)

Ben moi... j'ai choisi ce pseudo un peu (trop) rapidement lorsque je me suis inscrit ici, car je voulais poser une question...

Au fait... mon prénom est Olivier.


----------



## cux221 (24 Novembre 2002)

cux parce que c'est mon surnom (mon nom c'est culat)
221 le numéro de série de ma 1ère trompette.


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2002)

além : ouleima : docteur en théologie (islam) dans la version portugaise

el além : nouvelle de Mario de Sa-Carneiro

alem : albert élie M

alem : aleph m

et caetera et raplapla (et patati patata)


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2002)

Merci à tous, c'est sympa de répondre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A moi maintenant alors

Yip, c'est parce que du temps où, étudiant, j'avais un Amstrad CPC 6128  ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), j'avais un copain de mon âge qui s'appelait Roger. Or il s'était trouvé un pseudo pour jouer à 'Elite' (jeu de commerce et combat spatial sur CPC) que j'avais trouvé super : Captain Roger. Prononcé à l'anglaise ça sonnait très bien.
D'autre part, sur les jeux d'arcade à l'époque, on avait droit à 3 lettres seulement pour rentrer son nom dans les Highscores. Je m'appelle Yves Pierru, donc j'avais opté pour Captain Yip sur CPC et Yip sur borne d'arcade. Yip parce-que c'est plus facile à prononcer que Ypi ou YvP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de 17 ans ne peuvent pas connaître ... quand je dis à l'époque, c'était en 1985, le Mac venait juste de sortir, je me souviens bien du premier que j'ai touché dans un magasin d'info (je m'était même dit : Boaf, une souris, quelle drôle d'idée, pas terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Yip c'est aussi plus court et plus rapide à taper que Captain Yip dans les différents forums ou sites à pseudos, donc je l'ai repris ici. Je sais que je ne suis pas le seul sur internet à le porter, mais je pense être unique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  à Fréjus.


----------



## tomtom (24 Novembre 2002)

Ahh L'Amstrad 6128,... Boulder Dash, Ghost'n Goblins....


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2002)

Sorcery, le 5e axe ......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














tomtom, l'histoire de ton surnom ???


----------



## tomtom (24 Novembre 2002)

Tom est le diminutif de mon nom de famille et je ne sais pour quelle raison étrange, un pote (qui n'était pourtant pas bègue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) m'a un jour appelé tomtom. J'ai trouvé ça sympa et moins commun et j'ai adopté.


----------



## iSimon (24 Novembre 2002)

Mon pseudo est un pastiche (ou parodie si vous préférez) du nom des machines Apple...
iMac
iPod
iCal
iTunes
iJenpasseetdesmeilleures
Le iSimon s'imposait donc...

Mais ça tout le monde avait compris


----------



## bateman (24 Novembre 2002)

Je suis Patrick Bateman.


----------



## rillettes (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />*

Qui commence ...?

*<hr /></blockquote>

Qui continue ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2002)

Je crois que tout le monde connait la National Aeronautics &amp; Space Administration.


----------



## casimir (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Qui continue ?






*<hr /></blockquote>

trés bonne remonter de sujet


----------



## Yip (25 Novembre 2002)

Oups désolé, je m'aperçois que le sujet existe déjà (dans "Le Bar MacG" dans "D'ou vien votre pseudo ?" (sic)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le mieux est peut-être de continuer là bas.

Je suis encore un peu jeune dans les forums, scusez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci encore à tous (surtout ceux qui ont répondu aux deux)


----------



## Didier Guillion (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* Sorcery, le 5e axe ......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*<hr /></blockquote>

Bonjour,

Si j'avais eut a prendre un pseudo, j'aurait choisit Mac-Arena. Mais bon, je trouve plus sympa de donner son vrai nom...
Au fait, heureux de savoir que le 5e axe est encore dans les souvenirs, j'en suit l'auteur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cordialement


----------



## pem (27 Novembre 2002)

pem : mes initiales, et mon surnom "public"


----------



## ederntal (27 Novembre 2002)

et la photo c'est toi ????
sa fé un moment que je me demande !
@++


----------



## Lupin sansei (27 Novembre 2002)

Lupin the 3rd est un héros local


----------



## cornholio01 (27 Novembre 2002)

Et Edgar le Détéctive Cambrioleur, en français non ?


----------



## cornholio01 (27 Novembre 2002)

cornholio, ça a deux origines, d'abord ça vient de Beavis and Butt Head sur MTV, pour les connaisseurs ... Mais la vraie raison, c'est que je me suis abonné à internet en 1996, et à cette époque, j'étais un taré de Duke Nukem 3D, et pour être invincible, il fallait taper "dncornholio" ... Et 01, parce qu'un autre con a eu la même idée avant moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depuis je me suis attaché à mon 01 ...

I AM CORNHOLIO ! I HAVE NO BUNGHOLIO !


----------



## cornholio01 (27 Novembre 2002)

Ben oui !!! Je me disais bien que ça me disait quelque chose ce nom ! Et Sapiens aussi c'est toi ? FACE DE LAPIN ! UGH ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(ah, l'Amstrad CPC ...)


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

cornholio01 a dit:
			
		

> *(...) I AM CORNHOLIO ! I HAVE NO BUNGHOLIO !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'am the great Cornholio... Do you have Tee-Pee? I want Tee-Pee for my bunghole!


----------



## cornholio01 (27 Novembre 2002)

CRAPACHINO ! CRAPACHINO FOR MY BUNGHOLE ! 

Bon, arretons là, sinon on en a pendant des heures !


----------



## Krynn (27 Novembre 2002)

pour moi c'est Krynn. Car je suis fan de med-fan et que je ne voulais pas prendre des trop grand clasique (tolkien) avec des pseudo que tous le monde connait comme Bilbo, Gandalf, ...

Et comme j'ai bien aimé la serie "lance-dragon" et je ne voulais toujour pas utiliser un nom de personnage, j'ai pris le nom du monde de lance-dragon (et oui, juste ca).


Donc c'est Krynn

Et je l'utilise aussi pour hotmerde, aufildujeu.com, macFR et tout les site que j'utilise.


----------



## Onra (27 Novembre 2002)

Jusque là je n'avais pas d'avatar... mais je pense que l'on voit mieux et plus vite les gens à qui on s'adresse lorsque l'on en a un.

Donc maintenant j'en ai un !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  D'ailleurs à ce propos, il vient d'où votre avatar ? Encore une question pour passer le temps et qui mériterait un thread sur ce forum...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cornholio01:</font><hr />* CRAPACHINO ! CRAPACHINO FOR MY BUNGHOLE ! 

Bon, arretons là, sinon on en a pendant des heures !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai que ça vaut mieux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis tombé sur un épisode l'autre jour sur MTV... Je trouve l'idée et les personnages toujours aussi géniaux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 A l'époque j'avais acheté deux T-shirt, un tapis de souris, le livre, le film _Beavis and Butt-head do America_, les CD compils, les calendriers, et j'ai encore plusieurs cassettes VHS pleines d'épisodes. J'ai même un caleçon Beavis and Butt-head! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon y a déjà un *sujet identique* à celui-ci dans le bar.


----------



## Krynn (27 Novembre 2002)

Je l'ai piquer sur un autre forum  www.aufildujeu.com


----------



## melaure (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Krynn:</font><hr />* pour moi c'est Krynn. Car je suis fan de med-fan et que je ne voulais pas prendre des trop grand clasique (tolkien) avec des pseudo que tous le monde connait comme Bilbo, Gandalf, ...

Et comme j'ai bien aimé la serie "lance-dragon" et je ne voulais toujour pas utiliser un nom de personnage, j'ai pris le nom du monde de lance-dragon (et oui, juste ca). *<hr /></blockquote>

Ca c'est sympa. Je suis un grand amateur de DragonLance écrit par Weis &amp; Hickman. J'ai profité de mon stage en Angleterre en 95 pour m'acheter les trois principaux livres (Trois tomes en un volume à chaque fois) : 

- DragonLance Chronicles (Dragons Of Autumn Twilight, Dragons Of Winter Night, Dragons Of Spring Dawning),
- DragonLance Legends (Time Of The Twins, War Of The Twins, Test Of The Twins),
- DragonLance Heroes (The Legend Of Huma, Stormblade, Weasel's Luck)

J'ai lu tous cela anglais (anglais littéraire d'un bon niveau d'ailleurs) et cela fait près de 1000 pages par volume. Il vaut mieux éviter la version française qui n'est pas toujours très fidèle et plus imprécise (comme pour Anne McCaffrey).

Quand à mon pseudo tiré de la langue elfique de Tolkien, il faut que je ressorte mon silmarillion pour te donner la signification exacte.


----------



## Krynn (27 Novembre 2002)

J'ai pas lu en anglais. Mais je trouve que les autres autheurs (sauf Weis &amp; Hickman) sont de qualité moindre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre les 9 premiers tomes sont vraiment nikel.



Tu connais aussi Drizzt (R.A. Salvator).
Je le préferes encore a Lance-dragon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

mon pseudo d'habitude c'est alexitimik
là comme je n'ai pas encore mon tibook je n'ai pas pris ce pseudo car j'en cherchais un autre.

alexitimik
alex = je m'appelle alex
itimik = ?

alexithymique = mot du vocabulaire psychologique

quant à alextraordinaire c'est un pseudo aléatoire extrait d'une longue liste de alexcoetera
alextraterrestre

trèèèss bonne question


----------



## Yip (28 Novembre 2002)

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, il y a effectivement un autre thread dans le bar qui traite du même sujet.

J'avais également demandé le pourquoi et le comment des avatars. Puisque la discussion continue ici, je vais parler du mien.

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, je n'avais pas d'avatar. Après avoir lu ici dans d'autres forums comment faire, j'ai cherché l'idée puis pas mal ramé pour mettre le fichier jpeg quelque part car je n'ai pas de site perso. Après des tentatives infructueuses avec yahoo et wanadoo, j'ai finalement réussi sur club-internet (beaucoup plus simple) et grâce à mon copain Philippe (merci Phil).

L'image en question vient de l'affiche du film 'Batman &amp; Robin' avec Schwarzy et Clooney. Schwarzenegger a vraiment un look d'enfer dans ce film.
Je m'étais amusé il y a quelques temps à remplacer la tronche d'Arnold par la mienne avec toshop (les autres personnages aussi) pour faire une invitation pour mon anniversaire.

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, mon prénom est Yves et tous les ans j'ai droit à : "Mais c'est les vingts ans d'Yves !" etc, bientôt 42 d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Donc j'ai mis les tronches de ma famille sur l'affiche et fait des jeux de mots avec les noms et brodé sur le thème du cinéma pour l'invitation. Je précise que je suis pas du tout un pro de l'image ni de toshop.

Ci dessous la photo en question







Voilou, au suivant


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2002)

On dirait Vladimir Poutine ton avatar...


----------



## Yip (28 Novembre 2002)

Je suis assez d'accord, j'ai essayé de prendre l'air méchant, comme Schwarzy (qui y arrive bien mieux que moi), la nature a fait le reste ...


----------



## Yip (28 Novembre 2002)

Voici l'original de l'affiche, excusez les imperfections de la mienne :







tu ramènes bien ta fraise WebOliver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







au fait, ton avatar, il ressemble à une framboise   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pourquoi une framboise d'ailleurs


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2002)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> *(...) pourquoi une framboise d'ailleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben comme ça... Je change d'avatar une fois par mois environ... J'ai pris cette framboise dans un set d'icônes de fruits. Je la trouvais jolie.


----------



## Lupin sansei (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cornholio01:</font><hr />* Et Edgar le Détéctive Cambrioleur, en français non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*<hr /></blockquote>

vi,

sans oublier la délicieuse Fujiko


----------



## Onra (28 Novembre 2002)

Bon alors, puisque j'ai posé la question je vais vous expliquer aussi d'où vient mon avatar. C'est tout simplement le tigre Shotokan. Cela vient d'une autre de mes passions qui est le karaté.

Comme je pratique le style Shotokan, un des plus répandus soit dit au passage, je me suis dit que ça serait pas mal et que ça me résume bien. Par contre, j'avais une image un peu plus jolie mais il faut que je la retravaille car elle a été mal scannée et je n'en suis pas l'auteur.

Voilà...


----------



## gribouille (29 Novembre 2002)




----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cornholio01:</font><hr />* Et Edgar le Détéctive Cambrioleur, en français non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<hr /></blockquote>

oui mais pour des raisons de droit avec la famille de l'autre d'arsene lupin


----------



## cornholio01 (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lupin sansei:</font><hr />* 

vi,

sans oublier la délicieuse Fujiko  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Et la non moins délicieuse princesse dans le Chateau de Cagliostro dont ton avatar est tiré, je crois !


----------



## Grug (29 Novembre 2002)

1995, 3 heure du mat, IRC à la recherche d'une partie de Warcraft II pour faire chauffer mon 28.8, sur le canal y'avait deja un Greg.
d'ailleurs au debut y'avait un tréma sur le U.
GrüG, ca collait bien à l'ambiance du jeu, mais le tréma passait pas tout le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, voilà


----------



## BBen (29 Novembre 2002)

Teins, allons-y...

BBen est tout simplement un sornom qui m'a été donné par des amis. Contraction de la première lettre de mon nom de famille, de des trois premières de mon prénom. Des "Ben", il en traine tous à les coins de forums, mais des "BBen" je n'en ait pas vu d'autres.
Et puis, c'est aussi pratique pour le chat, s'inscrire dans les "Highest Scores des jeux" : à la fois court et perso...
(à ce propos, Didier, marrant d'apprendre que tu es l'auteur du 5ème Axe. J'y ait beaucoup joué.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Sinon, pour l'avatar... Bah, c'est un vieux rêve que beaucoup d'entre nous ont encore en eux je pense !!


----------



## melaure (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BBen:</font><hr />* Teins, allons-y...
(à ce propos, Didier, marrant d'apprendre que tu es l'auteur du 5ème Axe. J'y ait beaucoup joué.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*<hr /></blockquote>

Moi aussi !!!


----------



## Yip (2 Décembre 2002)

Moi aussi j'y ai beaucoup joué au 5e axe, mais qu'est-ce qu'il était dur ! suis jamais arrivé au bout ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





... ben quoi plus personne pour décrire son petit nom ou son avatar ?


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

Ma nouvelle tête est due à Blob. Depuis, je lui ai dédié ma signature


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2002)

Pêches ou abricots WebOliver ?


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Ma nouvelle tête est due à Blob. Depuis, je lui ai dédié ma signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh presque pareil je lui ai aussi dédié la signature de maousse !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Pêches ou abricots WebOliver ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai troqué ma framboise contre des abricots...


----------



## Yip (13 Décembre 2002)

Je m'adresse aux forumeurs récents, pas aux anciens, ceux qui ont déjà posté pour ça du moins :

N'hésitez pas à donner l'origine de votre pseudo ainsi que celle de votre avatar et votre signature.

Merci d'avance.


(J'avoue, je voulais faire remonter mon sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Deckard (13 Décembre 2002)

Mon pseudo pas compliqué à expliquer :
Grand fan de Blade Runner , meilleur film de SF de tous les temps ( ça n'engage que moi), mon pseudo en débarquant sur le net était tout trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Quant à la signature c'est une de mes répliques préférées du film, une des rares drôles d'ailleurs.


----------



## minime (13 Décembre 2002)

Je n'ai pas besoin d'expliquer l'origine du pseudo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les films sont d'un gout hem... douteux, mais les parodies de James Bond sont plus delectables que la plupart des originaux.






Mais quel rapport entre Austin Powers et Apple ? L'anachronisme de l'Angleterre me rappelle l'attitude de Cupertino: l'isolationnisme, l'arrogance qui vient de la certitude d'avoir tout inventé, le conflit culturel avec des cousins puissants mais "mal nés" (UK-US, Apple-M$).


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2002)

Pour ma part c'est on ne peut plus simple:
Fabien comme Fabien
R parce que c'est la première lettre de mon nom de famille.
Quant à l'avatar, j'ai encore rien trouvé qui me plaise vraiment. je cherche toujours!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2002)

deep comme l'un des styles de musique que j'affectionne, à savoir un genre de musique électronique avec un Bpm un peu moins elevé que la house, et qui peut comporter ou non des voix et des chants...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (14 Décembre 2002)

hello, 
 j'adère total à la deep


----------



## olivier.audy (14 Décembre 2002)

Pour ma part mon pseudo c'etait Olivou94 mais lors de la refondation du forum, mon compte a switché sur ma véritable identité (olivier.audy)

_J'en ai pas le foi jaune, mais presque._ 

SInon l'avatar c moi-même mais faut que je le change un jour en me refaisant un bon petit dessin quand mes clients me lacheront la grappe 5 mn'


----------



## macintroll (14 Décembre 2002)

Allez hop a moi

Bon ben mon surnom c' est donc macintroll
mac in a troll, ca vient de très loin en fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1) troll - troll power - troll power production  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ma marque de fabrique en tant que graphiste indépendant, ma signature de dessinateur (TP)
et aussi ...
pask jsuis un ptit peu bourrin moa ! et que les trolls sont une emblème pour moi depuis longtemps maintenant (la découverte de Tolkien en fait)
2) mac in a troll parce "qu'une fois qu'on a une petite pomme dans le coeur c'est pour la vie" (Dixit Voltar un super pote meme s'il est sur PC maintenant)

don un petit peu de "mac " dans un troll c'est tout a fait moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ou un petit troll dans votre mac aussi...
mais ca sonnait moins bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour l'avatar ben c'est mon troll favori que j'ai dessiné (à la base pour en réaliser en tampon encreur)





voila voila vous savez tout !!!!


----------



## olivier.audy (14 Décembre 2002)

Your website rocks !


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macintroll:</font><hr />* 
pask jsuis un ptit peu bourrin moa ! et que les trolls sont une emblème pour moi depuis longtemps maintenant (la découverte de Tolkien en fait)
*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu vis la nuit, alors ?


----------



## DeRayOdileDeRay (19 Décembre 2002)

_-"Vous voulez un whisky?"_ 
_-"volontiers, juste un doigt"_ 
_-"oui mais vous voulez vraiment pas un whisky avant ?"_


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DeRayOdileDeRay:</font><hr />* -"Vous voulez un whisky?" 
-"volontiers, juste un doigt" 
-"oui mais vous voulez vraiment pas un whisky avant ?" *<hr /></blockquote>

*Le scénario intégral*.


----------



## Komac (19 Décembre 2002)

Bin moi, ça vient en fait de 2 choses, comac, en language populaire (en tout cas en Suisse) ça veut dire "comme ça" (ex: c'était gros comac) et c'est aussi le mélange de mes deux passions, mon ancien groupe de métal "Koma" et le "Mac".
Quand à ma signature, c'était juste pour mettre un truc débile, ça fait du bien de rire parfois


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DeRayOdileDeRay:</font><hr />* -"Vous voulez un whisky?" 
-"volontiers, juste un doigt" 
-"oui mais vous voulez vraiment pas un whisky avant ?" *<hr /></blockquote>

ça me dit quelque choses ?!


----------



## Nephou (19 Décembre 2002)

Nephou vient de ma jeunesse rôliste, de la contraction de  Nef des fous  et d'un jeux de mots :  né fou 

Pour l'avatar, faire un recherche à NKK ou narakiri kit


----------



## macboy (19 Décembre 2002)

moi c'est simple
macboy ça fait penser à Mac ma passion ma vie, bon c vrai j'en fait fait un peu trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et ça fait penser aussi à "bad boy" un film bien marrant
et ça fait mauvais gars un peut comme Steve &amp; Co
ça fait rebelle de la pomme
bon je vais arrêter sinon je vais faire un long discours


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Ça n'a pas changé depuis l'ancien thread. Je suis arrivé réellement dans les jeux vidéos sur ordinateur, et sur les jeux online avec le grand, le magnifique, le génialissime Quake 2 (1997). Je me suis forgé une p'tite réputation et pis voilà. Et mon arme de prédilection a toujours été le Railgun dont les munitions s'appellent des "slugs" ... d'ou l'expression fumeuse dans la salle de jeu ou je jouais : "mange le slug !" (a ranger avec les "maplord lache ton p't1 de grappin", "a la saillie ma cochone", et autres "le slug c'est bon, c'est chaud, le slug ça colle à la peau"). D'ou mon pseudo : Slug. On rajoute le [MGZ] du début du forum (avant l'association MGZ-MG) ... et voili.

Mon avatar ... ben c'est le Railgun de Quake 3 pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas. Je ne l'aime pas vraiment ... mais il est bien plus beau que celui de Quake 2.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Décembre 2002)

Alors, à mon tour puisque je suis un membre récent de MacGé

mon pseudo Finn_Atlas est donc composé de 2 parties (ouais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-"Finn" qui est le nom d'un héros que certains connaissent peut-être, de la mythologie du monde celtique et des mythes fenians par conséquent (j'ai dit fenian pas fainéant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) dont je suis grand fan comme beaucoup d'entre bous peut-être. Je ferai bien un post à ce sujet un jour pour raconter l'histoire de Finn si vous insistez pour que je le fasse. Donc, ce n'est pas par mégalomanie que j'ai pris ce pseudo, mais par amour pour son histoire que j'adore au risque de me répéter. Oui, je vois bien que vous avez envie que je vous la raconte mais nan nan nan pas tout de suite.
Et donc ce pseudo me colle à la peau. Je l'utilisait lors de mes parties du JRTM (jeu de role des terres du milieu pour les novices) et également lorsque je créais (rires !) de la musique sur Playstation avec Music (oui, allez-y : moquez-vous). Voili voilu.

-Atlas parce qu'un copain à moi m'avait donné cet autre pseudo lorsqu'il faisait des dessins pour moi (au passage sublime). Au passage, je te salue Ksin.b (tiens un autre pseudo !)

Et donc j'ai réuni les 2 en 1 comme le shampoing.

Alors, vous voulez que je le vous raconte le mythe de Finn ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Décembre 2002)

Ah, et puis pour mon avatar, bah, j'ai pas été très original : prerima et moi, on est fan des pubs du grumly et de luminou, donc bêtement je me suis tourné vers mon Grumly l'ours qui fait haaan, haannn quand j'envoie un message.
pour prerima, bah elle en a pas : peut-être le luminou ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2002)

J'ai laissé tombé les fruits pour quelque chose de plus liquide.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Oui et puis moi je fais un p(n)eu de promo désormais.


----------



## macintroll (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* 

Tu vis la nuit, alors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

bah ouai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le jour ca fait bobo les yeux et des reflets sur l'écran


----------



## macintroll (29 Décembre 2002)

olivier.audy a dit:
			
		

> * Your website rocks !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your website Rocks Toooo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chapeaux les illustrations et les huiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



magnifique !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2002)

...en raison de mon admiration sans bornes pour mon Maître de vie, le Dude !!!


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macintroll:</font><hr />* 

Your website Rocks Toooo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chapeaux les illustrations et les huiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



magnifique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Extraordinaire ton site


----------



## prerima (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
Quand à mon pseudo tiré de la langue elfique de Tolkien, il faut que je ressorte mon silmarillion pour te donner la signification exacte.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon bah moi j'ai sorti le mien (le silmarillion) et alors .....(suspens).....
mel- signifie amour ou ami (comme dans mellon écrit juste au dessus de la porte de la Moria avec laquelle Gandalf eut quelques problèmes de décryptage.....)
Mais pour -aure, là je sèche. Alors melaure, une petite explication ?!


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2003)

Mon Silmarillion est toujours dans la cave de mes parents (avec le Necronomicon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais je vais m'acheter la belle édition disponible à la Fnac. Ainsi je pourrais te répondre ...


----------



## camisol (6 Janvier 2003)

_Melaure_ est une contraction de ce qui pourrait être l'_Amour Doré_ de façon littérale, ou l'Amoureux de l'Or, (_laurë_).

Mais je n'ai pas souvenir de cette expression. Il y a longtemps, Melaurë l'avait accolé au nom d'un fils de Fëanor, Curufin.
Je ne sais pourquoi, ce fils n'étant connu ni pour l'amour qu'on lui porta, ni pour sa cupidité...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Pêches ou abricots WebOliver ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis revenu à un avatar plus sobre et plus discret.


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Bon bah moi j'ai sorti le mien (le silmarillion) et alors .....(suspens).....
mel- signifie amour ou ami (comme dans mellon écrit juste au dessus de la porte de la Moria avec laquelle Gandalf eut quelques problèmes de décryptage.....)
Mais pour -aure, là je sèche. Alors melaure, une petite explication ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

fan d'emi magic ?


----------



## prerima (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

fan d'emi magic ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jolie Mai est une jeune fille
Qui est toute pleine d'entrain
Elle a un bracelet qui brille
Donné par un lutin

C'est un bracelet unique
Qui peut bien transformer
P'tite Mai en Emi Magique
C'est superbe quelle idée

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Quelle magie tu peux bien faire
Quand tu veux, c'est fantastique

Mille étoiles de ton chapeau
Sortent comme des papillons
Et voila le bel arc-en-ciel
Tout rayonne, c'est merveille

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
oooh

Mais la vie est un mélange
De vraie et d'illusion
Et si l'on veut tout change
Par l'imagination

Et Mai a dans son coeur
De l'imagination
Emi a dans son âme
La magie et l'illusion

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Quelle magie tu peux bien faire
Quand tu veux, c'est fantastique

Mille étoiles de ton chapeau
Sortent comme des papillons
Et voila le bel arc-en-ciel
Tout rayonne, c'est merveille

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
oooh

Emi Magique !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Tout à fait !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh une prerima !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ques-ce tu foutais là a c't'heure-ci, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Emi magique ? Pfffft non, ca fait 15 fois aujourd'hui qu'on l'écoute


----------



## casimir (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Tout à fait !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jolie Mai est une jeune fille
Qui est toute pleine d'entrain
Elle a un bracelet qui brille
Donné par un lutin

C'est un bracelet unique
Qui peut bien transformer
P'tite Mai en Emi Magique
C'est superbe quelle idée

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Quelle magie tu peux bien faire
Quand tu veux, c'est fantastique

Mille étoiles de ton chapeau
Sortent comme des papillons
Et voila le bel arc-en-ciel
Tout rayonne, c'est merveille

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
oooh

Mais la vie est un mélange
De vraie et d'illusion
Et si l'on veut tout change
Par l'imagination

Et Mai a dans son coeur
De l'imagination
Emi a dans son âme
La magie et l'illusion

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Quelle magie tu peux bien faire
Quand tu veux, c'est fantastique

Mille étoiles de ton chapeau
Sortent comme des papillons
Et voila le bel arc-en-ciel
Tout rayonne, c'est merveille

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
oooh

Emi Magique !

* 

[/QUOTE]

hihi? (power by gloubiboulga night?)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Tout à fait !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jolie Mai est une jeune fille
Qui est toute pleine d'entrain
Elle a un bracelet qui brille
Donné par un lutin

C'est un bracelet unique
Qui peut bien transformer
P'tite Mai en Emi Magique
C'est superbe quelle idée

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Quelle magie tu peux bien faire
Quand tu veux, c'est fantastique

Mille étoiles de ton chapeau
Sortent comme des papillons
Et voila le bel arc-en-ciel
Tout rayonne, c'est merveille

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
oooh

Mais la vie est un mélange
De vraie et d'illusion
Et si l'on veut tout change
Par l'imagination

Et Mai a dans son coeur
De l'imagination
Emi a dans son âme
La magie et l'illusion

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Quelle magie tu peux bien faire
Quand tu veux, c'est fantastique

Mille étoiles de ton chapeau
Sortent comme des papillons
Et voila le bel arc-en-ciel
Tout rayonne, c'est merveille

Douce Emi tu es magique
Douce Emi tu es magique
Tourne, tourne destinée
Et les rêves vont s'exaucer

Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
Magique, magique, Emi Magique
oooh

Emi Magique !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais dis donc tu es venu dans le bar au moins une fois posté ! C'est pas vrai ! J'men rappelais plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon j'avoue c'etait pour relancer le sujet de Yip puisque pas mal d'entre vous qui sévissent au bar n'ont pas fait les présentations.

Alors : pourquoi ce pseudo ??? Hein dites (je suis au courant qu'il existe un autre sujet plus vieux sur les pseudos "d'ou il vient votre pseudo") mais bon, autant continuer ici


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2003)

J'ai choisi iMax parce que je m'appelle Maxime et qu'on m'appelle Max...
Ensuite, on rajoute le i (qui fait toute la différence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et on obtient iMax, amusant pseudo rappellant à la fois mon nom, le iMac et les iTrucs donc Apple


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

prerima a un rapport avec emi magique ?


----------



## prerima (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * prerima a un rapport avec emi magique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 
fan d'emi magic ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 
Tout à fait !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]


Il faut suivre de temps en temps surtout quand c'est toi qui poste.


----------



## prerima (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * prerima a un rapport avec emi magique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et Macinside a un rapport avec Goldorak ?


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * Melaure est une contraction de ce qui pourrait être l'Amour Doré de façon littérale, ou l'Amoureux de l'Or, (laurë).

Mais je n'ai pas souvenir de cette expression. Il y a longtemps, Melaurë l'avait accolé au nom d'un fils de Fëanor, Curufin.
Je ne sais pourquoi, ce fils n'étant connu ni pour l'amour qu'on lui porta, ni pour sa cupidité...

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un double nom. Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas retrouver l'origine (mon pseudo a dix ans !) même en épluchant le Silmarillion. Le nom est _Melaurë Curufin_. C'est d'ailleurs comme ça que je me suis inscrit en 2001 avec des majuscules, mais lors de la migration de serveur mon pseudo est devenu simplement melaure (sans accent). Je n'ai pas voulu embêter les admins pour ça. Toutefois dans mon profil vous verrez le nom complet.

Ah oui Curufin, pourquoi ? Simplement que je suis blond et qu'a l'époque j'étais archer. L'archer blond = Curufin en elfique !


----------



## Bialès (3 Mars 2003)

moi, c'est pour que tout le monde soit de mon avis.

pour plus d'infos voir  là


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

Alors moi c'est vraiment bizare mon histoire.
Un jour (il y 10 ans) un mec dans le boulot voulait que je lui rende un service énorme.
Il m'a dit que je serais vraiment son good pat (mon prénom commence par pat) si je lui rendait ce service, ce qui fût fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depuis ce jour tout le monde m'a appelé goodpat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



au fil du temps, ce surnom c'est transformé en bonpat, allez savoir pourquoi.


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

ça sent le Toubon


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * ça sent le Toubon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et Barbarella, ça vient de "Barbare"  et "Va voir si elle ella?" ?


----------



## Yip (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

et Barbarella, ça vient de "Barbare"  et "Va voir si elle ella?" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


ella elle l'a

ce tout petit supplément d'âme...


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Et Macinside a un rapport avec Goldorak ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

aucun directement


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

et Barbarella, ça vient de "Barbare"  et "Va voir si elle ella?" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non, du film du même nom


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 


Il faut suivre de temps en temps surtout quand c'est toi qui poste.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

ça s'appele du flood


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

aucun directement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

non, du film du même nom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

es-tu sur


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça s'appele du flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est sur


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça s'appele du flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Que celui qui n'a jamais floodé lance la première pierre. 
A ce sujet je pense qu'il serait juste d'ouvrir un thread pour les non-flooder , il faut que justice leur soit rendue, alors qui se lance


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Que celui qui n'a jamais floodé lance la première pierre. 
A ce sujet je pense qu'il serait juste d'ouvrir un thread pour les non-flooder , il faut que justice leur soit rendue, alors qui se lance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne me lance pas mais par contre je lance la première pierre


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne me lance pas mais par contre je lance la première pierre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

A qui


----------



## Yip (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

A qui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Tu te sens visée barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





noooon, pas toi !


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Tu te sens visée barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





noooon, pas toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu fais un simple calcul :
6 posts/jour c'est pas du flood


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

qui veux des cours ?


----------



## Yip (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu fais un simple calcul :
6 posts/jour c'est pas du flood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]



Ça c'est la moyenne, mais tu ne postes pas tous les jours s'pas ? et tu pars en congés non ?

donc il y a des jours où ça doit flooder sec...


----------



## Yip (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * qui veux des cours ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Pas moi !



(j'en ai pas besoin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Graphistecomfr (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Merci à tous, c'est sympa de répondre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or il s'était trouvé un pseudo pour jouer à 'Elite' (jeu de commerce et combat spatial sur CPC) que j'avais trouvé super : Captain Roger. Prononcé à l'anglaise ça sonnait très bien.  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est marrant çà, le mien à Elite était 'Captain Kirk' parce que j'étais fan de la série Star Trek. Et puis suite à une faute de frappe c'est devenu 'Captain Krk' (captaine kreuc).
Hein quoi ? Hors sujet ? Bon, bon, bon...


----------



## Yip (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> * 

C'est marrant çà, le mien à Elite était 'Captain Kirk' parce que j'étais fan de la série Star Trek. Et puis suite à une faute de frappe c'est devenu 'Captain Krk' (captaine kreuc).
Hein quoi ? Hors sujet ? Bon, bon, bon...  * 

[/QUOTE]


Non, non, t'inquiètes.

Comme quoi il y a des coïncidences qui ne doivent pas réellement en être. D'ailleurs je suis également fan des feuilletons Star Trek. C'est illogique Captain Kirk !


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Non, non, t'inquiètes.

Comme quoi il y a des coïncidences qui ne doivent pas réellement en être. D'ailleurs je suis également fan des feuilletons Star Trek. C'est illogique Captain Kirk !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est la génèse de Star Trek !!! J'amais bien mais je doit dire que j'ai beaucoup apprécié Star Trel Next Génération sur Canal Jimmy (maintenant je n'ai plus câble).

D'ailleurs un Star Trek est sorti au ciné : Némésis. Qui l'a vu ?


----------



## Graphistecomfr (21 Mars 2003)

Bon, et puis suite au portage d'Elite sur Amiga j'ai découvert la bande son : Moussorgsky, Kachatourian...


----------



## Zitoune (23 Juillet 2003)

Pour en revenir au sujet, il vous suffit d'ouvrir un bon dictionnaire pour trouver la signification de mon pseudo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : Si, si Syd, j'ai répondu


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Pour en revenir au sujet, il vous suffit d'ouvrir un bon dictionnaire pour trouver la signification de mon pseudo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es le modèle "vierge première pression à froid"


----------



## Zitoune (23 Juillet 2003)

Non, pas tout à fait


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Non, pas tout à fait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me semble bien qu'en arabe, zitoun = olive


----------



## Zitoune (23 Juillet 2003)

Certes, mais pas "vierge première pression à froid"


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Certes, mais pas "vierge première pression à froid"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà chaud dès la première pression  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et bé....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Déjà chaud dès la première pression
> 
> ...



mais... on s'éclate, ce matin


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais... on s'éclate, ce matin
> 
> ...



Et encore, t'as pas tout vu


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et encore, t'as pas tout vu
> 
> ...














 j'ai bien lu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 mais  *je ne tiens pas* à voir quoi que ce soit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je laisse ça à d'autres...


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même pas par le trou de la serrure


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Même pas par le trou de la serrure
> 
> 
> ...








 souvenirs de stylos à encre


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es sûr que c'était des stylos


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'es sûr que c'était des stylos
> 
> 
> ...



désolé de te rendre jaloux, mais la mienne n'y passe pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je n'ai jamais essayé


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> désolé de te rendre jaloux, mais la mienne n'y passe pas
> 
> ...



Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles vieux grigou


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles vieux grigou
> 
> ...








 attends que je la pousse un peu: j'te vois plus


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça doit pas être pratique dans les coins.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ça doit pas être pratique dans les coins.
> 
> 
> ...



peut-être, mais dans les cons, si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_okokokokok_


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> peut-être, mais dans les cons, si
> 
> ...



C'est une arme de dissuasion


----------



## Yip (27 Septembre 2003)

Bon, je crois qu'il y a pas mal de nouveaux ces temps-ci (y aurait-il une nouvelle fournée de switcheurs ? il me semble bien, non ?)

Alors allez-y messieurs-dames, dévoilez-vous un peu, profitez que le bar reste ouvert tard  (souvent toute la nuit) pour nous régaler des origines de vos pseudos et avatars.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

ho fait y a des videurs... mais y a po de barman...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Septembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ho fait y a des videurs... mais y a po de barman...



les videurs sont aussi des barmans. D'ailleurs ici les meilleurs consommateurs sont ceux qui deviennent tour à tour des barmans.

Bon j'te sers un p'tit Milkshale suppow ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous!

On voit des pseudos toujours plus originaux les uns que les autres. Parfois, certains meme nous laissent perplexes  
Pourquoi avez vous choisi de vous appeler comme ça sur le forum? :mouais:

*DW*


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> On voit des pseudos toujours plus originaux les uns que les autres. Parfois, certains meme nous laissent perplexes
> Pourquoi avez vous choisi de vous appeler comme ça sur le forum? :mouais:
> ...


Bah parce que c'est mon nom... enfin mon prénom plutôt, quant à mon avatar, lui c'est mon nom: Rémy Leroy

Je sais pas très original. Désolé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2004)

... rien de bien original non plus à part une admiration sans bornes pour le Dude !!! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Septembre 2004)

Ca vient d'une chanson de Björk... "All the modern things"

Il y a 6 ans environs, je me suis créée un compte Hotmail et je cherchais un titre de Björk toujours libre dans les adresses. Modern Thing était le seul. Il est resté depuis tout ce temps mon pseudo internet


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Septembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bah parce que c'est mon nom... enfin mon prénom plutôt, quant à mon avatar, lui c'est mon nom: Rémy Leroy
> 
> Je sais pas très original. Désolé


Ah oui pas bete! J'avais pas pensé à l'avatar!

Moi mon pseudo c'est en référence au dandysme qui me passione, Andy Warhol que j'adore, et au Dandy Warhols, qui est un groupe que je suis de très près..

L'avatar, choisi car original et mystérieux je trouve.

*DW*


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Septembre 2004)

Parce que je vais, je viens.....


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> On voit des pseudos toujours plus originaux les uns que les autres. Parfois, certains meme nous laissent perplexes
> Pourquoi avez vous choisi de vous appeler comme ça sur le forum? :mouais:
> ...



moquette était le nom du Hd de mon premier mac du boulot, alors je te laisse imaginer la suite. 

il y avait déjà un sujet là-dessus non ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Septembre 2004)

"Supermoquette" oui en voilà un par exemple qui me laissait perplexe


----------



## Nexka (8 Septembre 2004)

Nexka c'est basque, ça veut dire "petite fille"  

_ps: Prononcez Ne"ch"ka_


----------



## Graoully (8 Septembre 2004)

Graoully...

Très simple :

1/ "La légende dit qu'il y a très longtemps, à l'époque des gallo-romains et de la religion païenne, un monstre redoutable terrorisait les habitants de Metz. Son corps couvert d'écailles vertes était énorme comme trois maisons, sa gueule remplie de longs crocs pointus écumait et fumait lorsqu'il était en colère. Ses deux ailes lui permettaient de voler au-dessus de la ville pour repérer les gens qu'il allait dévorer. Il se nommait?"

2/ Tu le branches la prise et il marche sur Internet  :love: 

3/ y a pas de 3 /  :sleep: 


voilà  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Nexka c'est basque, ça veut dire "petite fille"
> 
> _ps: Prononcez Ne"ch"ka_



Nexka l'innoncente maaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiis ooooouuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Nexka (8 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nexka l'innoncente maaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiis ooooouuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



   

Merci Roberto!!  T'as vu la réputatution que tu m'as donné!!  :mouais:  :hein:    Tout ça a commencé avec tes gps dans les culottes!! 

Bon non mais sérieux, ça veut vraiment dire "petite fille"!!!  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (8 Septembre 2004)

Ah les jeux vidéos ... 
Hurricane la tornade parce que je pétais tous les scores dans les salles de jeux, mixé avec Turrican (un jeu fabuleux sur Amiga ... voir l'avatar), et hop il y a 14 ans, naissait sur les BBS, Hurrican.


----------



## clampin (8 Septembre 2004)

Moi ca vient de mon pater lorsque j'étais petit... il m'a traiter d'espèce de clampin... quand on sait ce que c'est un clampin.... Certe ce n'est pas nécessairement flateur, mais j'aime bien.... Et puis finalement ça me ressemble un peu...

Quand à l'avatar, c'est Roberto qui me l'as dessiné suite à une demande sur les forums de macgé..... et je ne le remercierai jamais assez.... il est génial !!!! Et tout a fait moi... tout en étant différent....


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2004)

Le mien n'a pas de signification particulière, il a été inventé rapidement, car j'avais un problème avec mon graveur Yamaha... et qu'il fallait bien trouver un pseudo avant de s'enregistrer sur le forum... 

Voilà...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca vient de mon pater lorsque j'étais petit... il m'a traiter d'espèce de clampin... quand on sait ce que c'est un clampin.... Certe ce n'est pas nécessairement flateur, mais j'aime bien.... Et puis finalement ça me ressemble un peu...
> 
> Quand à l'avatar, c'est Roberto qui me l'as dessiné suite à une demande sur les forums de macgé..... et je ne le remercierai jamais assez.... il est génial !!!! Et tout a fait moi... tout en étant différent....


merci google y va flipper l'clampin là 

Apprenez à vous débarrasser définitivement du* Clampin trop envahissant

Ca y est ! Vous avez clairement identifier un Clampin (il n'est pas question de se tromper) ! Vous jugez que vous devez vous en débarrasser le plus rapidement possibe bien que cela ne soit pas facile ? Je vous félicite et i vous avez besoin d'ou soutien ou de conseil, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter par e-mail a starshoot_fr@yahoo.fr

Il existe différents moyens de se débarrasser d'un Clampin. En tous les cas, il s'agit d'attaquer un de leurs points sesible, c'est à dire leur égo. Vous n'aurez pas de mal, il est démesuré. Cependant, nous vous demandons, avant toute action, de respecter certaines précaution que vous trouverz également sur cette page.
* 
-1er cas, vous êtes fort en gueule et votre physique est du mê me gabarit que vottre caractère:
Dans ce cas, vous n'avez rien à craindre du Clampin. Rentrez lui dedans, étant craintif et respectant la loi du plus fort, le clampin ne vou forcera certainement pas à vous servir de vos poings. Si par malheur c'était le cas, n'hésitez pas ou alors appliquez une autre méthode. 
*
-2ème cas, vous souhaitez être plus dicret et plus fin:
Tout d'abord, n'hésitez pas à être désagréable avec lui, ne lui parlez pas, ne riez surtout pas à ses blagues ( vous verrez vous y arriverz trés bien). Soyez mesquin: faîtes partager votre opinion à son sujet à tout le monde, racontez des anecdotes peu glorieuses à son sujet. 
Réveillez votre coté méchant. Par exemple, débrouillez vous pour lui faire avaler discrètement de l'huile de paraffine (un puissant laxatif) et assurez vous que les effets seront visibles devant tout le monde. C'est asurément la mort sociale du Clampin et vous aurez le sentiment du devoir accompli.



Cependant, se débarrasser d'un Clampin nécessite de prendre quelque précautions. Nous déclinons toutes responsabilités, de prés ou de loin, si vous ne respectez pas ces conseils:

-Veillez à ne vous attaquer qu'à un seul Clampin à la fois. Procédez donc par ordre et en toute discrétion si vous en connaissez plusieurs.

-Bien que cela soit trés efficace, méfiez vous tout de même des produits médicaux et chimiques que vous pourrez utiliser. Nous déclinon toutes responsabilités une fois encore en ce qui concerne les problèmes de santé qu'un Clampin pourrait subir consécutivement à son empoisonnement, même si vous avez pas fait exprés. Sachez de plus que les doses à utiliser contre un Clampin sont les mêmes que pour vous, évitez donc d'essayer de noyer la bêtise d'un Béniouioui avec n'importe quoi.

Bon, ben je crois que tout est dit, alors BONNE CHASSE et soyez prudent.

Si jamais vous souhaitez raconter à tou les internautes vos histoires de chasse, contactez nous, et si le site vient à évoluer, une page sera consacrée à vous, chasseur de Clampin.

Et voila,* tueurs potentiel


----------



## poildep (8 Septembre 2004)

*Poildepète*, c'est mon bébé ! :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...j'avais un problème avec mon graveur Yamaha...


Et après 15000 posts tu n'as toujours pas trouvé de soluce à ton problème ???!!!


----------



## clampin (8 Septembre 2004)

Buffy peut aller se cacher....  mais je résiterais !!!


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2004)

ah rien de super originale, je devrai même pas posté :rose: 
se : pour le début de mon prénom (à vous de trouver la suite... je m'attends au pire  )
mac :  bah pour mac tient s'te bonne blague !  :mouais:


----------



## Graoully (8 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> se : pour le début de mon prénom (à vous de trouver la suite... je m'attends au pire  )



seycheylles ?  :hein:


----------



## MrStone (8 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Nexka c'est basque, ça veut dire "petite fille"
> 
> _ps: Prononcez Ne"ch"ka_



Laisse-moi deviner... l'avatar c'est parce que tu es fan de Magma ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah rien de super originale, je devrai même pas posté :rose:
> se : pour le début de mon prénom (à vous de trouver la suite... je m'attends au pire  )
> mac :  bah pour mac tient s'te bonne blague !  :mouais:



Sepadrôle ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Et après 15000 posts tu n'as toujours pas trouvé de soluce à ton problème ???!!!



En plus c'est vrai: je n'ai jamais eu la solution...   :Casse:


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> à vous de trouver la suite... je m'attends au pire )


Selbastringue ?


----------



## MrStone (8 Septembre 2004)

Sédétrollquitonarrangélethreadcommeça ?
 :rateau: :love:


----------



## Nexka (8 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Laisse-moi deviner... l'avatar c'est parce que tu es fan de Magma ? :love:



Euhh c'est qui Magma???    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

C = Corentin
Move =  Pour mes moves en Basket.


----------



## piro (8 Septembre 2004)

Piro car j adores un manga en ligne du nom de megatokyo
le perso principal est un looser pathetique grand amateur de jeux videos et de mangas

je pense que ca me correspond bien
Megatokyo


----------



## lock (8 Septembre 2004)

Lock, 
parcque compression de mon prénom et de mon nom.
C'est aussi un des bot dans Unreal Tournament 1er du nom.
Ils ont même piqué mon pseudo pour nommer un des personnages de MAtrix, y a pu de justice .... pffff


----------



## cartman (8 Septembre 2004)

ben pour ma part en faisant de la muz il y'a bien longtemps, il me fallait bien un nick et phaze m'a bien plus... le phaser étant un effet que je trouve des plus sympathique...

  pis l'avatar ben ouala quoi... c'est ma pomme


----------



## Nexka (8 Septembre 2004)

cartman a dit:
			
		

> ben pour ma part en faisant de la muz il y'a bien longtemps, il me fallait bien un nick et phaze m'a bien plus... le phaser étant un effet que je trouve des plus sympathique...
> 
> pis l'avatar ben ouala quoi... c'est ma pomme



Euhhh  :mouais:  :mouais:  Ya pas un truc qui colle pas là??  :hein:  :hein:  :mouais:   


_ps:ehhhh ça y est!! je suis à 500   Je suis une majorette!!! Enfin!! Il m'a fallut plus d'un an et demi  _


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh  :mouais:  :mouais:  Ya pas un truc qui colle pas là??  :hein:  :hein:  :mouais:


oui il est suisse  

en fait cartman*3.14157/e=phaze


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> (...) _ps:ehhhh ça y est!! je suis à 500   Je suis une majorette!!! Enfin!! Il m'a fallut plus d'un an et demi  _



Big Up...   M'en vais te bouler... 

Et en cadeau...  Un beau pompier en uniforme...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Je suis une majorette!!! Enfin!! Il m'a fallut plus d'un an et demi  _



as-tu l'baton ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

Oula... moi c'est un prenom presque maintenant pour moi...

 Tout est né un soir d'hiver (si si, d'ailleurs le soir en repartant j'ai eclaté une jante de la caisse), j'allions le pas hyvernal a la 2eme repet' hebdromadaire (et non hebchameau)de mon ancien groupe.

 Or l'après midi précedant cet activité musicale, je ne travaillais point. (point)
 J'avais donc passé mon après midi a regardouiller un film, dont la musique aura son importance, mais ne soyez pas si impatient jeunes impetueux.

 L'heure de la repet' arrive, on se retrouve, se congratule pour le concert passé, discute un peu "et ton poisson rouge ca va?", "tient mon hamster a perdu ses dents de lait"... Puis l'on s'installe pour cette joute musicale.

 Dès lors, je n'ai pas arreter de jouer l'air du fameux film : Batman
 A chaque moment ou je pouvais les faire chier avec ca, je le jouais et hurlait un enorme BAAAAAAT-MAAAAAAAAN qui c'est transformé naturellement en Bassman, vu que je suis joueur de Triangle bien sur. (y'en a un qui suis pas au fond la bas)

 Les fougueux n'ont pas aimé, m'en ont voulu d'avoir pourri une repetition precedant un de nos plus gros concert. 

 Le concert arrive, et au lieu de présenter le groupe par les prénoms comme a l'habitué, j'ai eu droit a un "Bassman" en remplacement du mien.

 Et puis c'est resté quoi


----------



## touba (8 Septembre 2004)

bah touba quoi !    :mouais:   
bah oui...  :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

Graoully a dit:
			
		

> "La légende dit qu'il y a très longtemps, à l'époque des gallo-romains et de la religion païenne, un monstre redoutable terrorisait les habitants de Metz. Son corps couvert d'écailles vertes était énorme comme trois maisons, sa gueule remplie de longs crocs pointus écumait et fumait lorsqu'il était en colère. Ses deux ailes lui permettaient de voler au-dessus de la ville pour repérer les gens qu'il allait dévorer. Il se nommait?"


 Et qué sapelorio Quezak ????


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

Sujet maintes fois évoqués. Scéance de rattrapage pour tous (qui saura nous dire l'origine du pseudo de rezba ?  )

[archiviste]
-Un excellent sujet de Yip  
-ainsi qu'un autre sujet (plus ancien) de mackie sur l'origine des pseudos 

Cliquez et vous saurez tout 

Je relève les copies ce soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et qué sapelorio Quezak ????



l'olmèque volant ?!    :love:


----------



## MrStone (8 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhh c'est qui Magma???    :hein:  :mouais:



Nan, désol' erreur de ma part... ma mémoire m'a joué des tours 
J'ai confondu avec ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :rose:

pour la petite histoire Magma est un groupe dinosaure de rock progressif... bref... je connais le chemin 
:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> qui saura nous dire l'origine du pseudo de rezba ?  )



T'avais qu'à venir à l'AE...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'avais qu'à venir à l'AE...



¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'avais qu'à venir à l'AE...



Comme quoi ca sert à quelque chose ces projets de recherche


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Nan, désol' erreur de ma part... ma mémoire m'a joué des tours
> J'ai confondu avec ça
> 
> 
> ...


 D'ailleurs le guitariste solo de magma joue maintenant depuis un paquet d'année avec Tri Yann

 PS : moi aussi je croyais que c'etait Magma au debut l'avatar de Nexka


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi ca sert à quelque chose ces projets de recherche



pourtant je t'ai vaguement cherché au congrès international de psycho social chez nous ce vendredi, y avait une borne internet devant et j'ai vu personne flooder desus  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai vaguement chercher au congrès international de psycho social chez nous ce vendredi  :mouais:



Ah ouais, Finn, tiens... Il ne devait pas y avoir?...


----------



## cartman (8 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui il est suisse
> 
> en fait cartman*3.14157/e=phaze


 

     ouais pis pas reveillé :casse:  LOL


----------



## purestyle (8 Septembre 2004)

véridique : inventé par une ex lorqu'un mec lui avait demandé pourquoi elle ne voulait pas de lui, et pourquoi elle était sorti avec avec moi :" parce qu'il a trop le pur staïle". Depuis on me chambre en m'appelant "pur" ou Mr Purestyle. (pas de quoi être fier mais j'assume)  :rose:


----------



## golf (8 Septembre 2004)

En ce qui me concerne, cela remonte à presque 30 ans et à l'époque héroïque des radios amateurs puis de la CB 

A l'origine c'est golf56 (encore utilisé) et c'est lié à l'un des plus beau coin de France et de notre belle Bretagne : le Golfe du Morbihan...




​


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ...A l'origine c'est golf56 (encore utilisé) et c'est lié à l'un des plus beau coin de France et de notre belle Bretagne : le Golfe du Morbihan..


 Tout à fait d'accord avec toi !


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sepadrôle ?


 Mouhahahahahaha 


Euh... mon pseudo c'est parce que j'avais pas d'idée. :hein:


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh... mon pseudo c'est parce que j'avais pas d'idée. :hein:



Pas d'idée = Dark Templar... mouais, c'est logique


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, cela remonte à presque 30 ans et à l'époque héroïque des radios amateurs puis de la CB
> 
> A l'origine c'est golf56 (encore utilisé) et c'est lié à l'un des plus beau coin de France et de notre belle Bretagne : le Golfe du Morbihan...




c'est marrant, moi j'aurais parié sur un dégarnissement au dessus des tempes


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'idée = Dark Templar... mouais, c'est logique


 ben en fait c'est parce que son prenom, c'est presque pareil, mais avec un C


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sujet maintes fois évoqués. Scéance de rattrapage pour tous (qui saura nous dire l'origine du pseudo de rezba ?  )
> 
> [archiviste]
> -Un excellent sujet de Yip
> ...



Bon pour Rezba je sais, mais je dirais rien, on l'a lu dans un autre tradada 

Bon Docteur Finn, on pourrait pas fusionner avec le tradada de Yip ???  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, cela remonte à presque 30 ans et à l'époque héroïque des radios amateurs puis de la CB
> 
> A l'origine c'est golf56 (encore utilisé) et c'est lié à l'un des plus beau coin de France et de notre belle Bretagne : le Golfe du Morbihan...
> 
> ...


 
 On voit chez moi sur ta photo :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben en fait c'est parce que son prenom, c'est presque pareil, mais avec un C  et phe



Tu étais détective toi, dans une vie antérieure, non ?


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On voit chez moi sur ta photo :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


 tu habites un chalutier ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

Non mais sur la photo du tit bateau en bas a droite, et ben au fond c'est le chateau de Truscat, ou des copains habitaient. Mon chez moi est un peu la.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu étais détective toi, dans une vie antérieure, non ?


 
en fait Dark Templar, s'appelle Marc Templar, et c'est le frére de simon, un saint


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

voleur j'allais le dire


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> voleur j'allais le dire


 floodeur


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> floodeur


 quelqu'un à l'heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Poildepète*, c'est mon bébé ! :love:


  Et il est beau ton bébé! J'adore  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> se : pour le début de mon prénom (à vous de trouver la suite... je m'attends au pire  )


  Peut-être Serge,? Ou Seschile?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Et bien,c'est "mac" pour Mac et "loba" pour Loba!  
  Et bien quoi,bah oui!


----------



## _m_apman (8 Septembre 2004)

_m_apman n'est pas mon pseudo "officiel". Je m'en sers uniquement sur les forums.
Pourquoi mapman ? Cela vient d'un week-end à Londres entre potes. J'étais responsable de ne pas perdre la plan de la ville... 
Les 2 underscores ont été rajoutés par la suite, pour eviter que l'on me confonde avec d'autres pseudos très proches.


----------



## tornade13 (8 Septembre 2004)

Tornade c'est le surnom que l'on me donnait a l'époque "bagarreur" quand j'etait beaucoup plus jeune maintenant le vent c'est calmé   et le 13 derriere c'est la date d'anniversaire..


----------



## pixelemon (8 Septembre 2004)

pixel pour coller à cette mode que vous avez oublié comme moi et lemon car mon chat s'appele Citron que ma couleur préférée est le jaune et que mon fruit favori est le nom de mon chat

ensuite pixel fini par la lettre que lemon commence avec (et là je suis sur que tout le monde comprend lol)
et que l'ensemble doit facilement rester en tête comme pokemon ou philemon ou greg lemon...

prononcer "pixel-lémonne"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Septembre 2004)

Moi je cherchais un pseudo vraiment débile... et supermoquette était déjà pris    

En réalité c'est parceque Fatigué de Glabougner dans le Non-Être, 
j'ai décidé de vivre un jour de nouvelles aventures potagères sur le forum MacG...    

(en souvenir de mes jeunes années, merci Mandrika...   )

Le site officiel du CcM : http://www.leconcombre.com/

Kado pour vous :


----------



## tornade13 (8 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> pixel pour coller à cette mode que vous avez oublié comme moi et lemon car mon chat s'appele Citron que ma couleur préférée est le jaune et que mon fruit favori est le nom de mon chat
> 
> ensuite pixel fini par la lettre que lemon commence avec (et là je suis sur que tout le monde comprend lol)
> et que l'ensemble doit facilement rester en tête comme pokemon ou philemon ou greg lemon...
> ...


Et ton avatar


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Septembre 2004)

bizarre.. 2 fois le même message en editant !!? y' a bug ?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (8 Septembre 2004)

Moi, mon pseudo, it's my real name !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Moi, mon pseudo, it's my real name !


Oui ben go aware là


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (8 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben go aware là




Qu'est-ce que tu mean ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2004)

tu means faut un S à la deuxième personne...


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (8 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu means faut un S à la deuxième personne...




Pas en english !


----------



## litle_big_one (8 Septembre 2004)

Pouquoi lbo ?

Ben c'est un gars au boulot que j'aprécie énormément (pour sa trés haute compétence, simplicité, gentillesse ... et surtout envers moi de sa patience) qui m'a baptisé de ce pseudo.
litle -> par ce que je suis pas petit
big -> par ce que je suis big
one ->par ce que pour lui, je suis unique (faudra que je lui demande ce qu'il entend là :mouais: ).

ah oui, pourquoi UN t à litle et pas DEUX, ben par ce que je suis inscrit sur d'autres forums (oui, j'ai d'autres passions) et lors de l'enregistrement de mon compte, ça a me.dé.
J'ai donc créé un compte avec litle car pas moyen de faire supprimer l'autre compte et j'ai gardé ce pseudo là.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pourtant je t'ai vaguement cherché au congrès international de psycho social chez nous ce vendredi, y avait une borne internet devant et j'ai vu personne flooder desus  :mouais:



Ca explique pourquoi on nous avait déroulé la tapis rouge alors !  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, Finn, tiens... Il ne devait pas y avoir?...



toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin (2ème fois uqe je le dis de la journée) 

_z't'expliquerai _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon Docteur Finn, on pourrait pas fusionner avec le tradada de Yip ???  :rose:



pas eu le temps de le faire pendant ma pause-lunch à midi.
Ziop c'est fait.


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Mon pseudo se prononce comme mon prénom sauf que je préfère largement quand il est écrit comme ça "Franswa" que like that "François"...  

PS: le "like that" est une dédicasse pour JCVD


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

et 50.. allez fais péter tes coups de boule en caoutchouc


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

parce qu'il faut écrire 50 messages pour faire péter ses coup de boule ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'il faut écrire 50 messages pour faire péter ses coup de boule ???



non mais c'est pour éviter de tirer à blanc, un peu comme quand t'es prépubère :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

LOL !!!!!!!! c malin... :hein: 

Je donnerais mes coup de boule comme le justicier du coup de boule enfin j'espère...


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (8 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mon pseudo se prononce comme mon prénom sauf que je préfère largement quand il est écrit comme ça "Franswa" que like that "François"...
> 
> PS: le "like that" est une dédicasse pour JCVD




Oh, merci very much Franswa !


----------



## Anonyme. (8 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> LOL !!!!!!!! c malin... :hein:
> 
> Je donnerais mes coup de boule comme le justicier du coup de boule enfin j'espère...



J'en connais qui pensent que les coups de boule vert ne sont à utiliser qu'exclusivement auprès des modos


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Et alors ? C'est tout à fait le cas non ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

ben non j'en suis la preuve vivante :love:


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2004)

Loustic est le vrai nom de mon petit chien.
Cet animal a bien voulu me le prêter.
Bien sûr il a toutes les qualités de tous
les meilleurs chiens du monde.

De plus il s'intéresse aux Macs et s'est
mis dans la tête de construire un ordi
en bois.
Il est déjà venu à bout de plusieurs OS !


----------



## DandyWarhol (9 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Loustic est le vrai nom de mon petit chien.
> Cet animal a bien voulu me le prêter.
> Bien sûr il a toutes les qualités de tous
> les meilleurs chiens du monde.
> ...




 :love:


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sujet maintes fois évoqués. Scéance de rattrapage pour tous (qui saura nous dire l'origine du pseudo de rezba ?  )
> 
> [archiviste]
> -Un excellent sujet de Yip
> ...





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour Rezba je sais, mais je dirais rien, on l'a lu dans un autre tradada


  Arretez de les enduire d'erreurs, l'origine de mon pseudo n'est pas dans ces threads.
  Mais mes biographes travaillent. Le film est pour bientôt, le trailer est déja dispo, avec des sous-titres pour les affreux qui ne parlent pas tchèque...  



_attention, le trailer fait 12 mo, mais c'est quand même fendard..._. :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Arretez de les enduire d'erreurs, l'origine de mon pseudo n'est pas dans ces threads.



Boule de billard en tchèque  


Kojak c'est tchèque comme nom aussi nan?

  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Arretez de les enduire d'erreurs, l'origine de mon pseudo n'est pas dans ces threads.
> Mais mes biographes travaillent. Le film est pour bientôt, le trailer est déja dispo, avec des sous-titres pour les affreux qui ne parlent pas tchèque...
> 
> 
> ...



Rezba : 

- en slave ancien, petite statuette de bois issue de l'artisanat traditionnel.

- en tchèque et russe moderne : rixe, bagarre.


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

Je savais que c'etait un homme violent   :love:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2004)

Suis bien content d'apprendre que cela n'a rien à voir avec des bas résille tronqués et mis à l'envers. Ouf !   :love:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2004)

Mon pseudo vient d'une histoire pas brillante (avec des bas résille retrouvés le lendemain, tiens...) où nous revenions de boite avec une fille au regard aquatique bien entreprenante, moi et mes deux compères (dont je tairais le nom, mais que quelques uns ici connaissent - surtout un )...
Une fois toute cette viande amassée sur le lit, une illusion d'optique (et des autres sens) leur a fait croire que je possédais plus de bras que de coutume, d'où le surnom rallongé (guytan à l'origine) puis pseudo (pas très reluisant, mais véridique)...  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mon pseudo vient d'une histoire pas brillante (avec des bas résille retrouvés le lendemain, tiens...) où nous revenions de boite avec une fille au regard de poisson bien entreprenante, moi et mes deux compères (dont je tairais le nom, mais que quelques uns ici connaissent - surtout un )...
> Une fois toute cette viande amassée sur le lit, une illusion d'optique (et des autres sens) leur a fait croire que je possédais plus de bras que de coutume, d'où le surnom rallongé (guytan à l'origine) puis pseudo (pas très reluisant, mais véridique)...  :rose:


Tu veux dire que tu t'es occupé de tes potes ?


----------



## Timekeeper (11 Septembre 2004)

Mon pseudo vient de l'attraction Le Visionarium à Disneyland Paris.
Le plus merveilleux film à 360° au monde, avec une vrai histoire, des acteurs connus, une musique superbe, ... et plein d'anecdotes à raconter.

Timekeeper est le robot présent dans la salle, doté de la voix de Michel Leeb.
C'était accéssoirement mon attraction préférée.

Mais dimanche dernier DLRP à fermé l'attraction, et son démontage à commencé.

Capitalisme quand tu nous tiens  

http://webcot.free.fr/imagineering/poster/visionarium.jpg
http://www.themeparks.com/library-06/wdw/tomorrowland/time001.jpg


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Et moi mon pseudo il t'emmerde.


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu t'es occupé de tes potes ?



Naaan, je parle des sensations qu'à éprouvé la fille, bien sûr, pas mes aides opératoires  

...mais c'est vrai que j'ai dit "leur" et pas "lui" (lapsus révélateur, s'il en est )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

Laper... sucer... redondance ou euphémisme ?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Ni l'un ni l'autre, juste des actions se succédant (mais dans quel sens , je ne saurais plus le dire aujourd'hui )


----------



## Spyro (12 Septembre 2004)

Et moi chuis obligé de répondre ?
Non, je veux dire, à part pour faire remarquer que je manque d'imagination et que je le regrette amèrement...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Septembre 2004)

Mon pseudo date de 3 ans, on parlais beaucoup du jeux Fox Mc Cloud sur gamecube et puis je me sus dis que c'était pas mal puis le dj devant c'est venu de je ne sais où! pas tres passionnant lol


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Mon pseudo date de 3 ans, on parlais beaucoup du jeux Fox Mc Cloud sur gamecube et puis je me sus dis que c'était pas mal puis le dj devant c'est venu de je ne sais où! pas tres passionnant lol


c'est bien parce que t'aimes la choucroute que je ne te boule pas rouge pour ça


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien parce que t'aimes la choucroute que je ne te boule pas rouge pour ça



Pourquoi tant de haine? :'(

Fait gaffe, ta du choux sur les moustaches  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2004)

Moi c'est simple, je comprends jamais rien alors voilà quoi...

Nan en fait c'est après avoir passé 15 jours dans un temple bouddhiste, avec les moines, les lamas et tout, j'ai participé à tout, mangé avec eux, partousé, et tout le tralala... ça a été une expérience assez forte, parfois trop, les carapaces et diverses protections (ou carcans c'est selon) tombent vite et on se retrouve vite démuni, avec une impression de faiblesse, alors qu'on est tout simplement, plus accessible.

Je savais déjà que la seule chose dont j'étais sûr c'était de ne pas savoir grand chose, mais là je me suis dit que finalement on avait jamais vraiment compris et que tout était histoire de perception.

L'humilité totale est la chose la plus forte que je connaisse, la force tranquille, ne plus avoir d'orgueil, plus aucun, quelle douce force.

Alors voilà, JAIPATOUKOMPRI c'est aussi de la provoque ça permet 4 choses précisément :

1) De passer pour un con direct et qu'on te réponde à chacun de tes posts : "ouai effectivement t'as pas tout compris  " mais bon curieusement, ça ne m'est presque jamais arrivé ou alors c'était soit que c'était le dernier des cons ou moi qui avait franchement abusé.

2) De montrer que l'habit ne fait pas forcément le moine (et donc là c'est de l'orgueil quand même un peu car je sais que je ne suis pas totalement mon pseudo) et donc de surprendre et d'attirer l'attention.

3) De faire rire tout simplement.

4) D'être accessible.


ps : ah oui et aussi, c'est vrai que je pense vraiment n'avoir rien compris au monde dans lequel on vit et qui pourrait prétendre le contraire d'ailleurs serait plutôt gonflé.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

J'ai passé 15 jours chez ma cousine et en ait tiré des conclusions similaires


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé 15 jours chez ma cousine et en ait tiré des conclusions similaires



Ah ouai c'est très très drôle ça... :mouais:  bah ça va toi en tout cas au niveau de l'orgueil, t'es plutôt bien pourvu. :rateau: 

Enfin un rappel quand même, le bouddhisme c'est rappeler les choses élémentaires qu'on croyait justement avoir compris alors qu'en fait c'était tout l'inverse.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Mon dieu, JPTK, un peu d'auto-dérision, que diable...
L'orgueil t'aveugle, mon ami


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu, JPTK, un peu d'auto-dérision, que diable...
> L'orgueil t'aveugle, mon ami


Arrêtes ! il va buddha après


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2004)

Ouai ouai c'est facile...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai ouai c'est facile...



Tiens... au fait, je vois qu'aujourd'hui ça fait pile deux ans que tu hantes ces forums...  :love:


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... au fait, je vois qu'aujourd'hui ça fait pile deux ans que tu hantes ces forums...  :love:



Décidément tu as l'oeil


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... au fait, je vois qu'aujourd'hui ça fait pile deux ans que tu hantes ces forums...  :love:



Et moi, alors


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2004)

Tain c'est pas mal ça, je crois pas l'avoir déjà remarqué 
J'ai moins chômé que toi, enfin façon de parler...  Parce que sinon...  :sleep:

Moi qui lisait "guydanstoncul" qd je survolais certains threads   :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, alors



Mais toi tu es vieux et Breton de surcroît  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, alors



Eheh... j'ai l'½il... mais pas les deux. :casse:...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais toi tu es vieux et Breton de surcroît  :love:



ça fait beaucoup pour un seul homme


----------

